# Toby Boxes



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone ever run any of the Sub enclosures by Toby like the Sherif or Ranger? Back in the day I was always inmpressed by the Specs on them in CA&E but never heard one. Sorry this just popped into my head.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Seen/heard many of them since he is in Ft Worth. I'm only a few minutes away. Word is he is no longer building enclosures. His website is down too.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I was on his site just a couple days ago and there was a note that they were working on moving to another location or something to that effect. I have driven by there in the last few weeks and there was a "for lease" sign out front. I was saddened by that, so I had to run home and check the site. Hopefully we will hear something soon.


----------

